# Entry requirements question



## ohhelloworld (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I would love to visit Australia for 2-3 weeks this upcoming (European) winter, but have a travel history that makes me unsure whether I will be allowed to visit or not.

I worked illegally for a few months on the visa waiver program in the US in 2015 and eventually got "caught" at the airport after visiting family at home. I was there for a few years, on a student visa but when it ran out I wasnt ready to go home and got offered to work at a restaurant for a few hours a week. Stupid, I know, but at the time I didnt think too much of it.

I started a new job in the beginning of 2016 and am still working at the same company, so it's been about a year and a half. In November I tried to apply for a tourist visa so that I could go visit my friends, the officers that questioned me at the border said that it shouldn't be too much of a hassle to get one (yeah right...), but it got rejected. I changed my plans and booked a flight to Canada to meet my friends there instead, but they denied my travel authorization (I sent proof of employment, return flight, hotel confirmation etc). The trip would have been only 6 days long. I travel all the time on the weekends and went on longer trips during my vacation weeks last year. I have no intention to immigrate anywhere, I love my job and like being back with family and genuinely only want to travel the world.

I filled out the electronic travel questionaire and it got approved so I was wondering if anyone had heard stories or had experience with people being rejected at the border and sent back, like it happened to me in the US? I know that the US and Australia share immigration data but I'm not sure how it works, if my rejections will pop up on the screen once they swipe my passport?!

I'm 25, female, from Austria, with a job and enough funds.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

I can't answer your query but suggest you post this in the visas and immigration forum, since it is a visa related question.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

modifiedalpha said:


> What's the worst that can happen? They'll ask you a few questions and you tell the truth. Good luck!


The worst case scenario is to be refused entry and be returned home.

It does happen. And airline tickets, costs, etc., are wasted.

I would be tempted to check with the local embassy, and get clearance first, but then, I prefer to be safe than sorry.

Watched too many border security programs.. https://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/border-security/


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

modifiedalpha said:


> Of course, as long as he/she comes prepared for that outcome then it's worth a shot, especially if coming to work and contribute to the economy. Actually anyone coming from overseas has to work hard as there is no benefits to fall back on should the need arise. More young go-getters is what we need coming in.


She is coming on a *visitor *visa. Work is prohibited, another reason to be deported and get a ban for future visits.

You mentioned previously "_Lots of cash in hand jobs with no tax and people staying past their visa limits_." It is not a good thing to push illegal activities, as if they are no problem.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

modifiedalpha said:


> and be prepared to be sent home.


You missed that bit out earlier, and it is VERY important.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

modifiedalpha said:


> The tone of your comments are laced with passive aggressiveness. Perhaps you could be a bit nicer to fellow contributors in the future?


I am trying to highlight some correct things.

You are talking about "cash in hand jobs with no tax and people staying past their visa limits" as if it is no problem.

It isn't being aggressive to say that is wrong.

You said that I misunderstood your point, but your point wasn't clear, so maybe you could be clearer in future to avoid being misunderstood.

You answer a question from someone in coming on a visitor visa and say things like "especially if coming to work". Add that to your "no tax and overstay visa" comments, and it seems like things need clarifying.

Sometimes things just need to be spelt out.

No need to take it as hostile (passive aggressiveness) though.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

modifiedalpha said:


> Nothing was wrong at all. That's your opinion and you wanted further clarification on things, which are based on your own opinions about illegal work and overstaying visas etc.
> 
> I can see from other comments you make that you somewhat take pleasure in trying to put people right and pointing out what you perceive to be wrong where you can. Especially when it comes to legality issues with working and tax.
> 
> Perhaps get yourself off that high horse because, sadly, the 5 stars under your name mean nothing other than you've been egotistically trying to put people right on this forum for a very long time and are not a measure of your intellectual capacity whatsoever.


WOW 

I see what your name means now..

But I am happy to give the right info to HELP people to avoid problems when I can, especially with legal issues that can cause people to be deported etc, if they get it wrong.


----------



## ohhelloworld (Jun 4, 2017)

I appreciate your answers, thank you. I know that German passports are the most "powerful" ones, I doubt this fact will help me in any way though since I'm Austrian (different passport 😁) and have worked illegally before.. and I'm also not planning on working there, I simply want to visit Australia and spend a couple weeks taking a break from work... in case they don't let me enter the country will they send me back to where I came from or could I technically get on another flight from for example Sydney airport and go somewhere else instead so that I dont waste my vacation days?


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

ohhelloworld said:


> I appreciate your answers, thank you. I know that German passports are the most "powerful" ones, I doubt this fact will help me in any way though since I'm Austrian (different passport &#128513 and have worked illegally before.. and I'm also not planning on working there, I simply want to visit Australia and spend a couple weeks taking a break from work... in case they don't let me enter the country will they send me back to where I came from or could I technically get on another flight from for example Sydney airport and go somewhere else instead so that I dont waste my vacation days?


I'm pretty sure they send you back to the country of your passport. DIBP is not in the business of arranging your holidays


----------

